# Plastering uneven drywall



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Where the height differences are is that a framing issue or where a butt edge meets a factory beveled edge? How much larger are the cut holes than the electrical boxes?


Unfinished drywall rarely looks finished. A decent drywall finisher makes a big difference!


----------



## HowNowBrownCow (Mar 15, 2019)

Pics of worst drywall spots


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't like the bottom 2 pics but the rest is fairly normal.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

I was not in the drywall trade but was in the plaster trade for 41 years & none of the work shown in the photo would be acceptable to receive a plaster base & finish coat.


----------



## HowNowBrownCow (Mar 15, 2019)

mark sr said:


> Where the height differences are is that a framing issue or where a butt edge meets a factory beveled edge? How much larger are the cut holes than the electrical boxes?
> 
> 
> Unfinished drywall rarely looks finished. A decent drywall finisher makes a big difference!


There's only 1 light fixture with a 1/4" gap.

The raised corner has drywall screwed into 2x4s attached to the frame. The same contractor did framing work and has agreed the 1/2" raised corner needs to and will be lowered. 

What is a reasonable height difference between boards to get a smooth surface that will not have noticable humps or dips when complete?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If there was nothing to screw to they should have put a block above so the both sheets get screws just like a patch.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Large gaps or where a butt edge meets a beveled edge are usually filled [just shy of filled] with a setting compound prior to the taping process. Butt joints are slightly higher than the surrounding drywall but if it's feathered out enough it won't be noticeable - might be feathered out close to 2'


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

When you say "plaster" I assume you mean "joint compound". That's sloppy work for sure, but as long as the drywall is actually hung properly structurally speaking, then most of that stuff can be made up with good finishing work. Of course if the tapers are as sloppy as the hangers, you have trouble. That stuff can be worked around though.


----------

